# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 25ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 9.6.2012 (Στυλίδα)

## Dreiko

*Πριν λίγο ενημερώθηκα απο τον κ. Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη, πρόεδρο της Ελληνικής ΙFBB , ότι το  φετινο Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα θα γινει στη Στυλιδα,το Σάββατο στις 9 Ιουνιου ,  παραλληλα με το 29ο Μεσογειακο Πρωτάθλημα , το οποίο θα διεξαχθεί την Κυριακή στις 10 Ιουνίου, δίνωντας μας ενα Σ/Κ με χορταστικό  θεαμα! 
Το διήμερο αγώνων που θα διεξαχθουν στην Στυλίδα θα είναι με τη βοήθεια του δημάρχου Απ.Γκλέτσου και του δήμου Στυλίδας.
Θα υπάρχει ενημέρωση για ο,τι νεότερο.

Η επίσημη αφίσα του αγώνα 

*

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση Dreiko! 
Πιστεύω πως οι αθλητές θα έχουν το χρόνο να προετοιμαστούν κατάλληλα για πρόκριση στους διεθνής αγώνες που θα έχουμε τη τιμή να διεξαχθούν στην Ελλάδα!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Βαγγέλη ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση!
Αυτη την φορα αρκετα νωρίς,ετσι ώστε όλοι οι αθλητες να κανουν τον σχεδιασμο τους .

Αν δεν κανω λαθος,ο Απόστολος Γκλετσος,είχε επαφη με το bodybuilding ,μαλιστα αν δεν κανω λαθος είχε διατελεσει για ενα χρονικο διάστημα και πρόεδρος της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ.
Αυτο σημαινει ότι το ενδιαφέρον του για το άθλημα υπάρχει ακομα.Μπράβο :03. Thumb up: 
Καλά μπήκε λοιπόν το 2012 . :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Chalkiasdimitris

θα ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον ,μιας και ειναι τρεις πολυ δυνατοι αγωνες .
να ενημερωσω βεβαια οτι και το μεσογειακο ,αλλα και το παγκοσμιο ειναι αγωνες που εχουν doping controll βαση των κανονισμων 
της IFBB

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

:03. Thumb up:

----------


## mpalarinakorina

επιτελους !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## akis3

Καλο ειναι να γινονται τετοιοι αγωνεs και πρεπει να γινονται...!Εχουμε αποδειξει κατα καιρουs για τιs αψογεs διοργανωσειs..! Καιροs ειναι ομωs και τα μεσα ενημερωσηs ν ασχοληθουν λιγο παραπανω με το αθλημα και να  το προβαλουν περισσοτερο!

----------


## Dreiko

*25ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα ΕΟΣΔ
και
29ο Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα IFBΒ*

*1.	ΠΑΚΕΤΟ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΙΑΣ 150 ευρώ το άτομο*

-	3 διανυκτερεύσεις σε επιλεγμένα καταλύματα 
(Παρασκευή, Σάββατο, Κυριακή)
-	Παρασκευή 8 Ιουνίου, Αθλητικό Γεύμα
-	Σάββατο 9 Ιουνίου, Αθλητικό Γεύμα
-	Κυριακή 10 Ιουνίου, Αθλητικό Πρωινό
-	Δωρεάν είσοδος στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα
Έξτρα 30 ευρώ για αποχαιρετιστήρια δεξίωση


*2.	ΠΑΚΕΤΟ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΙΑΣ 100 ευρώ το άτομο*

-	2 διανυκτερεύσεις σε επιλεγμένα καταλύματα
(Παρασκευή & Σάββατο)
-	Παρασκευή 8 Ιουνίου, Αθλητικό Γεύμα
-	Σάββατο 9 Ιουνίου, Αθλητικό Γεύμα
-	Δωρεάν είσοδος στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα

*ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ:* +30 210 8622706, +30 6972214425 ,+30 6977473503

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Με το καλο να γινει ο αγωνας το επομενο Σαββατοκυριακο θα παρει μερος και ενας φιλος απο Σερρες,περιμενουμε μια πολυ δυνατη bodybuilding κατηγορια. :08. Toast:

----------


## Dreiko

*Σάββατο 9 Ιουνίου 2012*

*-  10.00πμ - 1.00 μ.μ.:* 
Ζύγιση και μέτρηση Ελλήνων αθλητών και αθλητριών (μέλη σωματείων της ΕΟΣΔ) για το 25ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα και για το 29ο Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα IFBB. 

Οι αθλητές θα προσκομίζουν τα CD με τη μουσική για το ποζάρισμα (Σε άγραφο  CD το πρώτο μουσικό κομμάτι).
Κατά τη ζύγιση θα ενημερώνουν την Γραμματεία της ΕΟΣΔ-ΙFBB αν θα λάβουν μέρος και στους δύο αγώνες (συμμετοχή στο πανελλήνιο *30€* και συμμετοχή στους μεσογειακούς *100€*) και αν θα συμμετάσχουν στην αποχαιρετιστήρια δεξίωση (30.00€ η είσοδος για τη δεξίωση). Η εξόφληση των συμμετοχών θα γίνεται επι τόπου.

*-  6.00 μμ.* Έναρξη 25ου Πανελλήνιου Πρωταθλήματος ΕΟΣΔ. Οι αθλητές και οι αθλήτριες προσέρχονται για την προετοιμασία τους στα αποδυτήρια.

*-  6.15μμ * Πολιτιστικές εκδηλώσεις του Δήμου Στυλίδας

*-  7.00 μμ* Αγωνιστικό Πρόγραμμα, Εμφάνιση κατηγοριών


*ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 10 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ*

*-  5.00μμ* Έναρξη 29ου Μεσογειακού Πρωταθλήματος IFBB-Πολιτιστικές εκδηλώσεις του Δήμου Στυλίδας

*-  7.00 μμ* Αγωνιστικό Πρόγραμμα, Εμφάνιση Κατηγοριών

*- 10.00μμ* Αποχαιρετιστήρια δεξίωση


*Η ΑΦΙΣΑ ΤΟΥ* *ΑΓΩΝΑ*

----------


## barbell

Sorry για την ερωτηση αλλα μιας και διαγωνιζεται ενας φιλος μου το Σαββατο δεν βγαζω ακρη με τις κατηγοριες.Στην wabba περυσι ηταν στα fitness με υψος 1,78.Εχει κατηγορια fitness στην ifbb και ποσα κιλα max πρεπει να ειναι?Αν οχι,για το classic μεχρι ποσο πρεπει να ζυγιζει?Ξερω πως υπαρχει αναλογο topic αλλα μας μπερδεψε λιγακι και εχω αγχωθει γιατι πρεπει να ρυθμισω την τελευταια του εβδομαδα

----------


## NASSER

> Sorry για την ερωτηση αλλα μιας και διαγωνιζεται ενας φιλος μου το Σαββατο δεν βγαζω ακρη με τις κατηγοριες.Στην wabba περυσι ηταν στα fitness με υψος 1,78.Εχει κατηγορια fitness στην ifbb και ποσα κιλα max πρεπει να ειναι?Αν οχι,για το classic μεχρι ποσο πρεπει να ζυγιζει?Ξερω πως υπαρχει αναλογο topic αλλα μας μπερδεψε λιγακι και εχω αγχωθει γιατι πρεπει να ρυθμισω την τελευταια του εβδομαδα


Με 1,78 μέγιστο υπολογίζεις : 78 Χ 0,05 = 3,9
78 + 3,9 = 81,9 Kg 
Αυτο γνωρίζω εγω. Ισως να είμαι και λάθος.

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια συζητηση που είχε γίνει με τον Χρήστο Γκολιά,που ειναι μελος της Ομοσπονδίας ο σύλλογος του ηταν η εξης:
(Στο θέμα  Κατηγορίες Αθλητών/Ομοσπονδία  )




> Επειδη πολλοι αθλητες αλλα και θεατες μπερδευονται με τις κατηγορίες που διαφερουν σε ονομασίες ή σε κριτηρια ανα ομοσπονδία,ανοιγουμε αυτο το τόπικ για να υπάρχει μια ενημερωση σε αυτους που θελουν να συμμετασχουν ή που απλα παρακολουθουν το αθλημα....
> 
> *IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ*
> 
> 
> *Αντρες*
> 
> *ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΕΦΗΒΩΝ CLASSIC BODYBUILDING  (Εως 21 χρ)(Fitness)*
> *ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΕΦΗΒΩΝ BODYBUILDING  (Εως 21 χρ)*
> ...





> +1 κιλο αναλογα με το υψος σου,π.χ.1.80υψος-εως 81 κιλα





> Χρήστο ειναι σίγουρος αυτό το κριτήριο? Στο Μεσογιακο φετος πήγαιναν αναλογικα με το υψος +5 κιλα. 
> Δηλαδη 1,80 και μεχρι 85 κιλα. Γιαυτο και η κατηγορια πλεον ονομαζεταο bodybuilding classic. Κατι ενδιαμεσο απο το fitness και το bodybuilding.





> To +1 Nασσερ (ισχυει κανονικα για 1.70 και κατω οταν υπαρχουν πολλοι αθλητες )εχει το δικαιωμα η ομοσπονδια να το εφαρμοσει για πιο ομαλη διεξαγωγη των αγωνων και αναλογα με τους αθλητες που εχουν δηλωσει συμμετοχη.
> Οι κατηγοριες κανονικα ειναι juniors classicBB
> Μεχρι 1.70/+1 κιλο
> 1.75/+2κιλα 
> 1.80/+3κιλα
> 1.90/+4κιλα
> 1.98/+4,5κιλα 
>    Οι κατηγοριες ανδρων classicBB:
> εως       1.70/+2κιλα
> ...


Ελπίζω να ισχύουν τα ίδια ....

----------


## LION

> Sorry για την ερωτηση αλλα μιας και διαγωνιζεται ενας φιλος μου το Σαββατο δεν βγαζω ακρη με τις κατηγοριες.Στην wabba περυσι ηταν στα fitness με υψος 1,78.Εχει κατηγορια fitness στην ifbb και ποσα κιλα max πρεπει να ειναι?Αν οχι,για *το classic μεχρι ποσο* *πρεπει να ζυγιζει?*Ξερω πως υπαρχει αναλογο topic αλλα μας μπερδεψε λιγακι και εχω αγχωθει γιατι πρεπει να ρυθμισω την τελευταια του εβδομαδα


Σύμφωνα με το ύψος του,να είναι εως +2.5 κιλά( -1.00μ),για να μπορεί να αγωνισθεί σίγουρα στην κατηγορία classicBB.

----------


## barbell

Ευχαριστω παιδια δηλ fitness κατηγορια δεν υπαρχει οποτε classic :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

Ήδη ακούγονται πολλές συμμετοχές στο πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα, απο Μaster έως και βαριά κατηγορία +100Kg Επίσης θα είναι αξιόλογη η συμμετοχή γυναικών στις κατηγορίες fitness, body fitness και bikini. Ευχόμαστε σε όλους καλή επιτυχία !!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Aυτή την περίοδο,τα βλέμματα έχουν στραφεί στο διήμερο της Στυλίδας.Ειναι παρα πολλοί οι αθλητές και προχωρημενοι,εκείνοι που θα συμμετάσχουν.
Μαγκος,Μηνίδης,Παπαδάκης,Τσιρνιωβίτης,Καραγιάννης,Παπαγεωργίου,Βασάλος ,Κουτρής ,Τριουλίδης, είναι μερικοί από εκεινους που ξερουμε ότι θα συμμετάσχουν,οπως και άλλοι γνωστοί αθλητές.
Επίσης και σε κοπέλες ακούγονται δυνατές συμμετοχές,θεωρώντας δεδομενο ότι θα διαγωνιστούν οι Κρητικοπούλου,Ναντια Κεραμιδάκη,Νόρα Κόλια και γενικά προμηνύεται ενας πολύ ενδιαφέρων αγώνας.
Η ματιά των περισσότερων αθλητων που προαναφέρθηκαν οι οποίοι αναμένονται και  να πρωταγωνιστήσουν,θα ειναι σίγουρα και στο Μεσογειακό της επόμενης ημέρας.
Φυσικά το  :bodybuilding.gr:  Τeam δεν αρκείται στις φήμες ,αλλά θα είναι εκεί με ενα team 5 ατομων από την ομάδα για την πλήρη  καλυψη τόσο του Πανελληνίου όσο και του Μεσογειακού  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

> θεωρώντας δεδομενο ότι θα διαγωνιστούν οι Κρητικοπούλου


Aπλα να ενημερωσω οτι η Ελενη δε θα διαγωνιστει σε αυτον τον αγωνα... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Aυτή την περίοδο,τα βλέμματα έχουν στραφεί στο διήμερο της Στυλίδας.Ειναι παρα πολλοί οι αθλητές και προχωρημενοι,εκείνοι που θα συμμετάσχουν.
> Μαγκος,Μηνίδης,Παπαδάκης,Τσιρνιωβίτης,Καραγιάννης,Παπαγεωργίου,Βασάλος ,Κουτρής ,Τριουλίδης, είναι μερικοί από εκεινους που ξερουμε ότι θα συμμετάσχουν,οπως και άλλοι γνωστοί αθλητές.
> Επίσης και σε κοπέλες ακούγονται δυνατές συμμετοχές,θεωρώντας δεδομενο ότι θα διαγωνιστούν οι Κρητικοπούλου,Ναντια Κεραμιδάκη,Νόρα Κόλια και γενικά προμηνύεται ενας πολύ ενδιαφέρων αγώνας.


Πολυ δυνατα ονοματα μου φαινονται ,θα γινει μεγαλη μαχη. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## $D.K.$

παιδια ειδα τον παπαδακη μεσα στη βδομαδα ,πραγματικα ειναι απαιχτος θα γινει μεγαλη μαχη.

----------


## Zounis

Συγχαρητηρια στους διοργανωτες  :03. Clap:  !!! Ευχομαι στον αδελφο και φιλο Γιαννη Μαγκο καλη επιτυχια  :03. Thumb up: ,που τον ειδα σε φοβερη φορμα!!!! Μπραβο φιλε μου :03. Clap:  Αξιζε η θυσια.................... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

Λιγες ωρες μενουν,περιμενω με αγωνια να δω την συγκεντρωση απο μεγαλα ονοματα του χωρου :03. Clap: 

Η καλυψη του αγωνα θα ειναι σαν να εισαστε και οι υπολοιποι εκει :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Η καλυψη του αγωνα θα ειναι σαν να εισαστε και οι υπολοιποι εκει


Από τον μετρ του είδους πλέον στις βιντεοσκοπήσεις αγώνων,Kώστας Ράμπο! :02. Welcome:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Σε πολυ καλη φορμα ειναι και ενας φιλος δικος μου και του Μεσσια,ονομαζεται Χαρης Καραπαυλιδης και θα ειναι στη κατηγορια με τα υπολοιπα μεγαλα ονοματα λογικα...ειναι κατω των 25 και θελουμε να πιστευουμε οτι θα τα παει πολυ καλα σε αυτο τον αγωνα και θα παρει προκριση για το Μεσογειακο. :01. Wink:   :08. Toast:

----------


## Μαρία

Επισης σε πολυ καλη φορμα ειναι και η Νορα Κολλια.Σε σχεση με προηγουμενους αγωνες ειναι πιο πανω σε ποιοτικα κιλα και με εμφανως βελτιωμενο σωμα. :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αυριο ξεκινάμε και εμεις με την σειρά μας,να βοηθησουμε τους αγώνες από το δικό μας πόστο,στην κάλυψη του αγωνα.
Θα βρισκόμαστε και στο Πανελλήνιο και στο Μεσογειακό.
Από τους αθλητες που εχω πληροφορηθεί και προσωπικά,νομίζω ότι το Πανελλήνιο θα είναι πολυ δυνατό,σε όλες τις κατηγορίες.
Καλη επιτυχία σε όλους τους αθλητες καθως και στους διοργανωτές . :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Επισης σε πολυ καλη φορμα ειναι και η Νορα Κολλια.Σε σχεση με προηγουμενους αγωνες ειναι πιο πανω σε ποιοτικα κιλα και με εμφανως βελτιωμενο σωμα.


Η Νόρα από το 2008 ,τους πρώτους της αγώνες,εχει κανει τεραστια άλματα βελτιωσης,μεταπηδώντας μαλιστα σε μεγαλύτερη κατηγορία .
Σιγουρα το αθλητικό της υπόβαθρο την βοηθά.Νομίζω ότι θα τα παει πολυ καλα και στο Πανελλήνιο αλλά και στο Μεσογειακό.
Μαίρη καποιος μου είπε ότι είσαι ήδη εκει  :01. Mr. Green:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Μολις μιλησα με φιλαρακια που πηγαν κατω για τον αγωνα και το μονο που εχουν να πουν ειναι ντροπη σε αυτους που διαλεξαν το μερος.

Προκειτε για ενα θεατρακι ανοιχτο,παμπαλαιο ξυλινες σανιδες για να κατσει ο κοσμος,πλαστικες καρεκλες,τους βαραει στο κεφαλι νταλα ο ηλιος και στη σκηνη χωρανε με το ζορι 3 ατομα.

Αυτα μου ειπαν και σας τα μεταφερω,αν ειναι ακριβως ετσι οπως τα λενε κριμα τα 30€ που θα δωσουν οι αθλητες και επισης κριμα για τα λεφτα που θα δωσει το κοινο.



Για περισσοτερε πληροφοριες θα γραψω αργοτερα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Μολις μιλησα με φιλαρακια που πηγαν κατω για τον αγωνα και το μονο που εχουν να πουν ειναι ντροπη σε αυτους που διαλεξαν το μερος.
> 
> Προκειτε για ενα θεατρακι ανοιχτο,παμπαλαιο ξυλινες σανιδες για να κατσει ο κοσμος,πλαστικες καρεκλες,τους βαραει στο κεφαλι νταλα ο ηλιος και στη σκηνη χωρανε με το ζορι 3 ατομα.
> 
> Αυτα μου ειπαν και σας τα μεταφερω,αν ειναι ακριβως ετσι οπως τα λενε κριμα τα 30€ που θα δωσουν οι αθλητες και επισης κριμα για τα λεφτα που θα δωσει το κοινο.
> 
> 
> 
> Για περισσοτερε πληροφοριες θα γραψω αργοτερα.


για να δούμε τις τελικές εντυπώσεις γιατι στο τέλος κάνουμε ταμείο , τα ίδια μου μετέφεραν και μενα ότι η ζέστη είναι  αφόρητη . μικρός ο χώρος για αθλητες και ούτε να στήσουν τα περίπτερα με τα συμπληρώματα δεν μπορούν γιατι πολλα όπως σνακ πρωτείνης λιώνουν απο την ζέστη ,είναι υπαίθριο το θέατρο και παμπάλαιο χωρίς υποδομές , στην Ελλάδα όμως έχουν γίνει πρωταθλήματα και παγκόσμια σε υπαίθριους χώρους με μαγάλη επιτυχία , όπως το παράδειγμα στην Σύρο το 99

μακάρι να εξελιχτούν καλά τα πράματα , γιατι είναι κρίμα πρώτα για τούς αθλητες και τον κόπο τους και μετα για τούς θεατές που δεν θα είναι άνετα να παρακολουθήσουν κάτι που για πρώτη φορα γίνετε στην περιοχή , εύχομαι να ακουστούν θετικα σχόλια στο τέλος

----------


## Μαρία

> Η Νόρα από το 2008 ,τους πρώτους της αγώνες,εχει κανει τεραστια άλματα βελτιωσης,μεταπηδώντας μαλιστα σε μεγαλύτερη κατηγορία .
> Σιγουρα το αθλητικό της υπόβαθρο την βοηθά.Νομίζω ότι θα τα παει πολυ καλα και στο Πανελλήνιο αλλά και στο Μεσογειακό.
> Μαίρη καποιος μου είπε ότι είσαι ήδη εκει


Κωστα μου ψεμματα σου ειπε!!!Αυριο μεσημερακι φευγω και θα ερθω πρωτα σε εσας!!!! :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Ουτε κυπελλα δεν εδωσαν........μονο μεταλλεια. :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## barbell

Δυστυχως εγιναν και αλλα πολλα ευτραπελλα..Χρονια τωρα περιμενω η IFBB Ελλαδος να σταθει ανταξια του παγκοσμιου κυρους της κυριως για να αρχισει να ''σπρωχνει'' αθλητες στο εξωτερικο γιατι δυστυχως οσο καλη δουλεια και να κανουν οι αλλες ομοσπονδιες(και κανουν!)στην Ελλαδα στο εξωτερικο ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι περιορισμενες...Κριμας μαλλον καποιους τους βολευει εδω να ειναι ενα μικρο μαγαζακι(που ''κοβει'' ομως..)αλλα τι να λεμε παλι τα ιδια,τον εναν τον εκαναν Αυστραλο..τον αλλον δεν τον βοηθησαν καθολου μεχρι που ξεφραγκιαστηκε... :01. Sad:

----------


## $D.K.$

νικητης ο μαγκος.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

^^  :03. Thumb up: 

Απ' ότι μαθαίνουμε Γενικός νικητής της βραδιάς ο Γιάννης Μάγκος  :03. Clap: 

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες, αποτελέσματα αλλά και πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό από τον Πολύνικο και την υπόλοιπη ομάδα τις επόμενες ώρες.

----------


## Zounis

MΠΡΑΒΟ ΓΙΑΝΝΑΡΑ !!! :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ  :03. Clap:  ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΣΟΓΕΙΑΚΟ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Δυστυχως εγιναν και αλλα πολλα ευτραπελλα..Χρονια τωρα περιμενω η IFBB Ελλαδος να σταθει ανταξια του παγκοσμιου κυρους της κυριως για *να αρχισει να ''σπρωχνει'' αθλητες στο εξωτερικο* γιατι δυστυχως οσο καλη δουλεια και να κανουν οι αλλες ομοσπονδιες(και κανουν!)στην Ελλαδα στο εξωτερικο ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι περιορισμενες...Κριμας μαλλον καποιους τους βολευει εδω να ειναι ενα μικρο μαγαζακι(που ''κοβει'' ομως..)αλλα τι να λεμε παλι τα ιδια,*τον εναν τον εκαναν Αυστραλο..τον αλλον δεν τον βοηθησαν καθολου μεχρι που ξεφραγκιαστηκε...*


Πές τα πές τα!!!!!!!!!!!!! :03. Thumb up: 
Παιδιά μήν στηρίζετε τις ελπίδες σας σε τέτοιους τύπους(τουλάχιστον όσοι θέλετε να προχωρίσετε στο άθλημα σαν ενεργοί αθλητές)...
Το μόνο που τους ενδιαφέρει είναι το ΧΡΗΜΑ και για να το πετύχουν πρέπει να υπάρχουμε κι εμείς οι αθλητές για να μπορεί να υφίσταται όλο αυτό το σύστημα μέσα από το οποίο αυτοί πλουτίζουν!Και εκτός αυτού σχεδόν ΠΟΤΕ δεν θα συμπαρασταθούν στους αθλητές και δεν θα τους υποστηρίξουν(ενώ θα έπρεπε),πράγμα παράξενο που όμως,συμβαίνει!

Όποιος θέλει να ακολουθήσει μια πορεία σαν αθλητής καλό είναι να βασιστεί στις δικές του δυνάμεις και να προσεγγίζει το όλο θέμα ρεαλιστικά,για να προχωρήσει κανείς ουσιαστικά και εντατικά απαιτούνται τεράστια χρηματικά ποσά και στήριξη,μην κοροιδευόμαστε,το ΒΒ δεν είναι όπως πριν από 4 δεκαετίες,έχει γίνει πολύ ακριβό άθλημα!

Το θέμα είναι να γίνεται η δουλειά,η προπόνηση,η διατροφή και γενικά όλη η προσπάθεια!Ας είναι κάπως ρεαλιστικές οι προσδοκίες όλων μας!
 Σόρρυ για το OFF παιδιά αλλά κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να λέγονται! :01. Wink:

----------


## barbell

Μπραβο στον Μαγκο και καλη επιτυχια στο Μεσογειακο,αυτος ο αθλητης παντα μου αρεσε και πιστευω πολυ σε αυτον!Το θεμα ειναι τωρα να τον στηριξουν απο δω και περα για να κανει την υπερβαση.Αρκετα εχει τραβηξει σχεδον μονος του...

----------


## Polyneikos

*Nικητής της κατηγορίας + 100 &  Γενικός Νικητής του 25ου Πανελληνίου Πρωταθλήματος ο Γιαννης Μάγκος !!*

----------


## barbell

^^^^^^ :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Eνα μινι φωτορεπορταζ του Πανελληνίου !!

Classic Bodybuilding Εφηβων*




*ΒΒ Εφηβων*



*Classic Bodybuilding -1,75*




*Classic Bodybuilding +1,75*






*Overall Classic Bodybuilding* 






*Bikini*









*Fitness*





*Body Fitness

*






*Bodybuilding*




*Masters*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bodybuilding -80*





*Bodybuilding -90*










*BodyBuilding +90*







*BodyBuilding +100*







*Overall BodyBuilding*

----------


## $D.K.$

βγηκαν αποτελεσματα? / ρε παιδια ο παπαδακης δε κερδισε κατηγορια? πως εγινε αυτο ?

----------


## barbell

Eχασε απο τον Μινηδη,σωστα γιατι αν και τα γνωμη μου ειναι πολυ καλυτερος αθλητης τη συγκεκριμενη μερα υστερουσε κυριως σε ποδια

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο αγωνας θα παρουσιαστεί όπως πάντα,σύμφωνα με την ροή του αγώνα,ανα κατηγορίες.
Φωτογραφίες υπάρχουν παρα πολλές και θα παρουσιαστουν όλοι οι αθλητες.
Θα παρακαλέσουμε τους αναγνωστες να εχουν την υπομονή να διαχειριστουμε το υλικο για να γίνει μια σωστή παρουσίαση του αγώνα.
Κατόπιν τούτου,θα μπορουν και οι υπόλοιποι να καταθετουν το προσωπικο τους υλικο .
Ευχαριστουμε για την κατανόηση. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Eδώ υπήρξε μια συμμετοχή ...*











*Απονομή απο τον Χρήστο Γκολιά,κριτή του αγώνα και τον Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη*




*Ευκαιρίας δοθείσης,να αναφερω ότι στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα η επιτροπή ηταν πενταμελής.
Ο Χρηστος Γκολιάς,ενας Κύπριος κριτής  και οι υπόλοιποι 3, ξένοι,από την Παγκόσμια IFBB.*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Μολις μιλησα με φιλαρακια που πηγαν κατω για τον αγωνα και το μονο που εχουν να πουν ειναι ντροπη σε αυτους που διαλεξαν το μερος.
> 
> Προκειτε για ενα θεατρακι ανοιχτο,παμπαλαιο ξυλινες σανιδες για να κατσει ο κοσμος,πλαστικες καρεκλες,τους βαραει στο κεφαλι νταλα ο ηλιος και στη σκηνη χωρανε με το ζορι 3 ατομα.
> 
> Αυτα μου ειπαν και σας τα μεταφερω,αν ειναι ακριβως ετσι οπως τα λενε κριμα τα 30€ που θα δωσουν οι αθλητες και επισης κριμα για τα λεφτα που θα δωσει το κοινο.
> 
> 
> 
> Για περισσοτερε πληροφοριες θα γραψω αργοτερα.


Παιδια αρχιζοντας απο τον χωρο ,ηταν ευχαριστη εκπληξη.   Υπαιθριος ,αμφιθεατρικος, μεσα σε ενα καταπρασινο παρκο.
Υπηρχε μια πιο χαλαρη καλοκαιρινη ατμοσφαιρα κ στους θεατες κ στους αθλητες.   Ηταν πραγματικα πολυ ωραιο αμα σηκωνες τα ματια σου απο την σκηνη και εβλεπες  απο πισω την πολη της Στυλιδας κ ενα καταπρασινο βουνο.

Το επιπεδο των αθλητων ηταν πραγματικα πολυ υψηλο.  Η σκηνη , η παρουσιαση , κ η ροη του αγωνα ηταν μια χαρα.

Ολα τελεια λοιπον;  Δυστυχως οχι!    
Ενα μονο σημειο ,αλλα το κυριοτερο για αγωνα ΒΒ .  Ο φωτισμος !  Οχι δεν ηταν καλος !,ηταν απαραδεκτος κ πρωταθλητης ακαταληλοτητος .  Ευτυχως προλαβαμε κ ειδαμε τους περισσοτερους αθλητες στην αρχη με το φως του ηλιου ,οσο κ αν ενοχλουσε καπως ,γιατι με το που βραδιασε δεν εβλεπες αθλητες ΒΒ αλλα σκιαγραφησεις .

Στεναχωρεθηκα πραγματικα για τους αθλητες ,γιατι κανανε τοσες θυσιες για να φανει η γραμμωση τους κ ανταυτου φαινοτανε μονο το σχημα τους .

Ευτυχως την επομενη μερα στους  Μεσογειακους μπηκαν 2 προβολεις μπροστα κ καπως βελτιωθηκε η κατασταση ,χωρις βεβαια να γινει τελεια.

Πισω μου καθοτανε μια παρεα αντρες γυναικες που ευκολα καταλαβαινες απο τα σχολια που κανανε οτι ηταν ασχετοι με το θεμα. Απλως ειχαν ερθει απο περιεργεια να δουν .   Ηταν ευκαιρια λοιπον να δουν τι ειναι το ΒΒ αν ειχε τον καταληλο φωτισμο . Τωρα δεν το ειδαν.
Οταν βγηκε ο Τριουλιδης πχ ,οσο κ ασχετοι να ηταν ,πιστευω θα τους κρεμαγε το σαγονι απο αυτο που εβλεπαν και δεν θα ελεγαν αυτα τα χαζα που ελεγαν.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ο φωτισμός όπως τα λές χρήστο είναι βασικό στοιχείο τόσο για την εικόνα λάιβ των αθλητών όσο και για τις σωστές φωτο , μιας και η λεπτομέρεια κάνει την διαφορά , συνήθως για ενα μεγάλο αγώνα με πολλούς αθλητες στην σκηνή ανάλογα θέλει κάπου 10000 βατ και πάνω , αλλα στο φώς της μέρας δεν έχει να προσφέρει πολλα αλλα περισσότερο όταν νυχτώσει .

πάντως δεν είναι κακή ιδέα να γίνονται υπαίθριοι αγώνες το καλοκαίρι δίνει άλλη αίσθηση , ειδικα στην Ελλάδα που έχουμε ηλιοφάνεια , αρκεί να υπάρχουν προυποθέσεις και ανάλογα με την περιοχή γιατι αρνητικός παράγων σε ορισμένες περιοχές της Ελλάδας είναι και τα κουνούπια .

σημασία έχει πως ήταν αγώνας υψηλού επιπέδου αθλητών και ποιοτικών και σε ποσότητα και σε ανταγωνισμό  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Παιδια αρχιζοντας απο τον χωρο ,ηταν ευχαριστη εκπληξη.   Υπαιθριος ,αμφιθεατρικος, μεσα σε ενα καταπρασινο παρκο.
> Υπηρχε μια πιο χαλαρη καλοκαιρινη ατμοσφαιρα κ στους θεατες κ στους αθλητες.   Ηταν πραγματικα πολυ ωραιο αμα σηκωνες τα ματια σου απο την σκηνη και εβλεπες  απο πισω την πολη της Στυλιδας κ ενα καταπρασινο βουνο.
> 
> Το επιπεδο των αθλητων ηταν πραγματικα πολυ υψηλο.  Η σκηνη , η παρουσιαση , κ η ροη του αγωνα ηταν μια χαρα.
> 
> Ολα τελεια λοιπον;  Δυστυχως οχι!    
> Ενα μονο σημειο ,αλλα το κυριοτερο για αγωνα ΒΒ .  Ο φωτισμος !  Οχι δεν ηταν καλος !,ηταν απαραδεκτος κ πρωταθλητης ακαταληλοτητος .  Ευτυχως προλαβαμε κ ειδαμε τους περισσοτερους αθλητες στην αρχη με το φως του ηλιου ,οσο κ αν ενοχλουσε καπως ,γιατι με το που βραδιασε δεν εβλεπες αθλητες ΒΒ αλλα σκιαγραφησεις .
> 
> Στεναχωρεθηκα πραγματικα για τους αθλητες ,γιατι κανανε τοσες θυσιες για να φανει η γραμμωση τους κ ανταυτου φαινοτανε μονο το σχημα τους .
> ...


Γεια σου Χρήστο ! Χάρηκα που τα είπαμε και χθες στον αγώνα!
Να πω και εγώ τα σχόλια μου ,πάνω σε αυτα που έγραψες
Ο χώρος της διοργάνωσης ήταν όντως ιδανικός για να βλέπει καποιος την σκηνή,καθότι αμφιθεατρικός και με καθίσματα.
Το ότι ήταν υπάιθριος και η ώρα εκκίνησης ήταν 7.00 το απόγευμα, όσο υπήρχε ήλιος μέχρι τις 8:00-8:30 ήταν κουραστικό,καθώς ημασταν άτυχοι και είχε αρκετη ζέστη αυτο το διήμερο.
Οταν σουρούπωσε ,αρχίσαμε να δροσιζόμαστε και να γίνεται ευχάριστη η παρακολούθηση  αλλα ο φωτισμός ηταν ελλειπής όντως,για τα δεδομένα ενός bb event,γεγονός που δεν ευνοησε τους πολύ καλά προετοιμασμένους αθλητες να δειξουν την δουλειά τους.
Σαφώς οι αθλητές με τις περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες δεν ευνοήθηκαν.
Την επόμενη  ημέρα, στο Μεσογειακό, βελτιώθηκε ο φωτισμός με καποιους επιδαπέδιους προβολείς και ήταν καλύτερα.
Παντως οι αθλητές μας ανταμείψαν σε κάθε περίπτωση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο επόμενος αθλητής δεν είχε δικαιωμα συμμετοχής,καθότι ινδικής καταγωγής,οπότε απλά παρουσιαστηκε και του εγινε μια τιμητική απονομη...

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## LION

> Για την επόμενη εμφάνιση ενός αθλητή,δεν είμαι σιγουρος για την κατηγορία γιατί την έχασα λίγο,εικάζω ότι πρεπει να διαγωνίστηκε για την κατηγορία *Eφήβων Classic BodyBuilding -1.75.*
> Aν έχω κανει λάθος,παρακαλώ να με διορθώσει καποιος.



Πρόκειται για αθλητή εκτός συναγωνισμού,ινδικής καταγωγής,καθότι δεν επιτρέπεται σε ξένο αθλητή η συμμετοχή του σε Πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα.Του αποδόθηκε τιμητικό δίπλωμα και μετάλλιο για την προετοιμασία του για τον αγώνα,εφόσον δεν το γνώριζε.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Πρόκειται για αθλητή εκτός συναγωνισμού,ινδικής καταγωγής,καθότι δεν επιτρέπεται σε ξένο αθλητή η συμμετοχή του σε Πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα.Του αποδόθηκε τιμητικό δίπλωμα και μετάλλιο για την προετοιμασία του για τον αγώνα,εφόσον δεν το γνώριζε.


Ευχαριστώ Χρηστο για την πληροφόρηση,το διορθώνω τωρα   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Νικητής της κατηγορίας ο Σπύρος Παληκαράς,αθλητής του συλλόγου Διάπλαση Κυψέλης*

----------


## NASSER

To 25o Πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα ξεκίνησε με πολλές απορίες και κακούς σχολιασμούς καθώς ο χώρος ήταν υπαίθριος και η θερμοκρασία αυτών των ημερών ανεβασμένη. Δεν είναι όμως η πρώτη φορά που το ελληνικό κοινό και οι Έλληνες αθλητες παρευρέθηκαν σε παρόμοιους χώρους, με κακό φωτισμό, με ψηλές θερμοκρασίες και με τα κουνούπια ένα μειονέκτημα τις νύχτες του καλοκαιριού στην Ελλάδα. Είχε υποθει κάποτε και η ατάκα οι αθλητές έπρεπε να πασαλειφτούν με AUTAN και και όχι ΤΟP TAN...  :01. Smile: 
Όλα όμως κοίλησαν ομαλά με ευχάριστη ατμόσφαιρα των θεατών αλλά κυρίως των αθλητών. Η συγκρίσεις μπορεί να μπέρδευαν τους θεατές αλλά η κριτική επιτροπή που την αποτελούσαν διεθνής εκπρόσωποι της παγκόσμιας IFBB, έκριναν χωρίς κανένα συμφέρον και αντικειμενικά τους αθλητές και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν δίκαια.

Στα junior είχαμε μια συμμετοχή με έναν αξιόλογο αθλητή που ελπίζουμε να τον δούμε να συνεχίσει την καλή δουλειά που έχει κάνει μέχρι τώρα.
Classic bodybuilding εως 1,75 με καθαρά νικητή τον Παληκαρά Σπύρο, έδωσε το μήνυμα πως οι αθλητές που θέλουν να συνεχίσουν να αγωνίζονται σαυτη την κατηγορία, θα πρέπει να δουλέψουν σκληρά!

----------


## Tolis 1989

Πρώτη φορά παρακολούθησα αγώνες bodybuilding σε υπαίθριο χώρο και μου άρεσε πολύ γιατί είναι κάτι το διαφορετικό.Οι αθλητές όντως είχαν πολύ καλό επίπεδο.
Γενικά πέρασα όμορφα το Σαββατοκύριακο αυτό παρέα και με όλη την ομάδα του  :bodybuilding.gr: 
 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Πρώτη φορά παρακολούθησα αγώνες bodybuilding σε υπαίθριο χώρο και μου άρεσε πολύ γιατί είναι κάτι το διαφορετικό.Οι αθλητές όντως είχαν πολύ καλό επίπεδο.
> Γενικά πέρασα όμορφα το Σαββατοκύριακο αυτό παρέα και με όλη την ομάδα του


Γεια σου Τόλη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Τόλη , παρέα με το bodybuilding.gr και να μην περάσεις ωραία, δεν παίζει  :01. Smile: 
Ο αγώνας σε υπαίθριο χώρο που έχει κάποια ιστορία, και το δήμο της Στυλίδας να αγκαλιάζει το διήμερο της διοργάνωσες, ήταν κάτι που εκτίμησαν περισσότερο οι ξένοι προσκεκλημένοι παρά οι Έλληνες φίλαθλοι του αθλήματος. Απλά δεν εκτιμάμε αυτό που έχουμε ή θα έλεγα πως ο χώρος του αθλήματος στην Ελλάδα έχει τόσες διατριβές και αντιπαραθέσεις που αρεσκόμαστε να δυσανασχετούμε με ότι διοργανώνεται. Αυτό φέτος θα ήταν καλό να αναλυθεί και να συζητηθεί σε άλλο τοπικ και ελπίζω να μπουν κάποια λιθαράκια στο να βελτιστοποιήσουμε κάποια πράγματα στο τρόπο αντιμετώπισης πρώτα των αθλητών και έπειτα των διοργανωτών. 
Προς το παρόν θα παραμείνουμε στην παρουσίαση του 25ου πανελληνίου και στους αθλητές-πρωταγωνιστές της διοργάνωσης  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> To 25o Πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα ξεκίνησε με πολλές απορίες και κακούς σχολιασμούς καθώς ο χώρος ήταν υπαίθριος και η θερμοκρασία αυτών των ημερών ανεβασμένη. Δεν είναι όμως η πρώτη φορά που το ελληνικό κοινό και οι Έλληνες αθλητες παρευρέθηκαν σε παρόμοιους χώρους, με κακό φωτισμό, με ψηλές θερμοκρασίες και με τα κουνούπια ένα μειονέκτημα τις νύχτες του καλοκαιριού στην Ελλάδα. Είχε υποθει κάποτε και η ατάκα οι αθλητές έπρεπε να πασαλειφτούν με AUTAN και και όχι ΤΟP TAN... 
> Όλα όμως κοίλησαν ομαλά με ευχάριστη ατμόσφαιρα των θεατών αλλά κυρίως των αθλητών. Η συγκρίσεις μπορεί να μπέρδευαν τους θεατές αλλά η κριτική επιτροπή που την αποτελούσαν διεθνής εκπρόσωποι της παγκόσμιας IFBB, έκριναν χωρίς κανένα συμφέρον και αντικειμενικά τους αθλητές και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν δίκαια.
> 
> Στα junior είχαμε μια συμμετοχή με έναν αξιόλογο αθλητή που ελπίζουμε να τον δούμε να συνεχίσει την καλή δουλειά που έχει κάνει μέχρι τώρα.
> Classic bodybuilding εως 1,75 με καθαρά νικητή τον Παληκαρά Σπύρο, έδωσε το μήνυμα πως οι αθλητές που θέλουν να συνεχίσουν να αγωνίζονται σαυτη την κατηγορία, θα πρέπει να δουλέψουν σκληρά!


εγω γι αυτυο είχα γράψει στα πρώτα σχόλια για τα αρνητικά που άκουσα , ας περιμένουμε να τελειώσει ο αγώνας και στο τέλος κάνουμε ταμείο , παρ όλα αυτα θα μπορούσαν να είχαν αποφευθεί κάποια λάθη  στοιχειώδη,  όσο αναφορα με τον φωτισμό που διορθώθηκε την επόμενη μέρα

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Τόλη , παρέα με το bodybuilding.gr και να μην περάσεις ωραία, δεν παίζει 
> :


Πραγματικα απιστευτο διημερο με την ομαδα.  Εντος κ εκτος αγωνων! :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## LION

Πρώτα απ' όλα να πω *συγχαρητήρια* σε όλους και όλες,τους αθλητές και τις αθλήτριες.

Αισθάνομαι ικανοποιημένος από τα αποτελέσματα και ίσως αυτό να στεναχωρεί κάποιες και κάποιους που πιστεύουν ότι αδικήθηκαν.
Αυτά που έπρεπε να δούμε και να βαθμολογήσουμε φαινόταν και δεν υπήρξε πρόβλημα.

Ο φωτισμός δεν ήταν καλός το Σάββατο κι αυτό οφείλεται κυρίως στο ότι τοποθετήθηκαν οι μεγάλοι προβολείς πίσω και όχι μπροστά,από λάθος κατανόηση του ηλεκτρολόγου.

Τα προβλήματα υπάρχουν για να λύνονται όταν υπάρχει το περιθώριο χρόνου.
Αυτό κι έγινε την επόμενη μέρα,αλλά και πάλι δεν γλιτώσαμε την ατυχία να καεί ένας μικρός προβολέας.

*Ενα μπράβο στα παιδιά του Bodybuilding.gr για την εξαιρετική κάλυψη του αγώνα*,ακόμα και κάτω από αυτές τις συνθήκες φωτισμού. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> *Ενα μπράβο στα παιδιά του Bodybuilding.gr για την εξαιρετική κάλυψη του αγώνα*,ακόμα και κάτω από αυτές τις συνθήκες φωτισμού.


  O ψηφιακός εξοπλισμός της ομάδας του bodybuilding.gr είναι απο τους καλύτερους ώστε να έχουμε την κάλυψη των διοργανώσεων και την αντικειμενική προβολή των αθλητών σε όποιες συνθήκες και αν αγωνίζονται. Γιαυτό αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια στον Παναγιώτη Βίτσα που είναι ο δημιουργός του site και συνεχώς επενδύει με αγάπη σαυτό χωρίς κανένα οικονομικό όφελος.  :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

H κατηγορία classic bodybuilding ήταν μια απο τις πιο εντυπωσιακές κατηγορίες με πολύ υψηλό επίπεδο, αλλά με τον νικητή Σταύρο Τριουλίδη να ξεχωρίζει ως νικητής απο την αρχή! Μπάμπης και Κώστας που ακολουθούσαν στη δεύτερη και τρίτη θέση, ήταν αξιόλογοι αθλητές που πέτυχαν καλές θέσεις και στο μεσογειακό όπως θα δούμε. Όλοι οι αθλητές έχουν περιθώρια να βελτιωθούν καθώς έχουν καλές προδιαγραφές στο να πρωταγωνιστήσουν στις διεθνής διοργανώσεις!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Nικητής της κατηγορίας  Classic BodyBuilding +1.75 ο Σταύρος Τριουλίδης 






*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *Body Fitnes Γυναικών* είχαμε 2 συμμετοχές,της *Νορας Κόλλια* και την *Κατερίνας Βαγγερ*.
Ηταν και η *Τερεζα Παντελα* ,καινουργια αθλητρια ,η οποία ακούστηκε ότι έκανε καποιο λάθος με την βαφή της και προσπαθωντας να ξαναβαφτεί,δεν πρόλαβε να βγει στην σκηνη.
Τειλα αγωνίστηκε μόνο την επομένη,στο Μεσογειακό.

----------


## Polyneikos

*1η η Νόρα Κόλλια
2η η Κατερίνα Βαγγερ*

----------


## NASSER

Στη κατηγορία body fitness είχαμε δυο γνωστές αθλήτριες και αξιόλογο είναι τοσο για μας που τις βλέπουμε όσο και γιαυτες που αγωνίζονται, πως παρουσιάζουν μεγάλη βελτίωση σε σχέση με την περσινή τους εμφάνιση στο πανελλήνιο.
 Η* Νόρα* τις δυο τελευταίες αγωνιστικές περιόδους έχει αλλάξει κατηγορία απο fitness σε body fitness και φαίνεται πως αυτη η κατηγορία της ταιριάζει.
 Η *Κατερίνα* κάθε φορά βελτιώνεται και παράλληλα δείχνει πιο άνετη και δυναμική στο ποζάρισμα της.
 Εδώ αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια τόσο στις ίδιες όσο και στους προπονητές του *Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη* και *Γιάννη Βασάλο*.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Η* Νόρα* τις δυο τελευταίες αγωνιστικές περιόδους έχει αλλάξει κατηγορία απο fitness σε body fitness και φαίνεται πως αυτη η κατηγορία της ταιριάζει.


Εδώ θα πρεπει να πω και εγω ένα σχόλιο πανω σε αυτο που σημειώνει ο Νασσερ:
Οντως η κατηγορία Body Fitness ταιριάζει στην Νόρα ,αλλά δεν μπορουμε να παραβλεψουμε και τις τεραστιες δυνατόττητες που είχε στην κατηγορία Fitness.
Η χορογραφία,που βαθμολογείται πολυ στην κατηγορία Fitness,ειναι ένα από τα ατου της Νόρας,που τωρα λόγω επιλογής κατηγορίας,το στερείται.
Παρόλα αυτα,οι διακρίσεις εχουν ήδη έρθει και στην Body Fitness για την Νόρα,οπότε δικαιώνεται και αυτής της  επιλογής της. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Εδω διαγωνίστηκε η *Μαρία Ιορδανοπούλου*,ανευ ανταγωνισμού.
Πολύ καλή και εντυπωσιακή παρουσία.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Απονομή της Μαρίας Ιορδανοπούλου  από την Βάσω Γιαννιώτη και τον Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη*

----------


## NASSER

> Εδώ θα πρεπει να πω και εγω ένα σχόλιο πανω σε αυτο που σημειώνει ο Νασσερ:
> Οντως η κατηγορία Body Fitness ταιριάζει στην Νόρα ,αλλά δεν μπορουμε να παραβλεψουμε και τις τεραστιες δυνατόττητες που είχε στην κατηγορία Fitness.
> Η χορογραφία,που βαθμολογείται πολυ στην κατηγορία Fitness,ειναι ένα από τα ατου της Νόρας,που τωρα λόγω επιλογής κατηγορίας,το στερείται.
> Παρόλα αυτα,οι διακρίσεις εχουν ήδη έρθει και στην Body Fitness για την Νόρα,οπότε δικαιώνεται και αυτής της  επιλογής της.


Πολύ σωστή η παρατήρηση σου Κώστα!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

* Μαρία Ιορδανοπούλου* : Αθλήτρια με όλη τη σημασία της λέξεως καθώς εκτός από πολύ καλή παρουσία, έχει άψογο χαρακτήρα και ήθος. Με αυτα τα εφόδια μπορεί να φτάσει πολύ ψηλά αν το κυνηγήσει!
Αξίζει να σημειωθεί πως έκανε άψογο ποζάρισμα και έτσι πρόβαλε το σώμα της σωστά. Αν και με τις αναλογίες που έχει, εύκολα τραβάει την προσοχή όσων την παρατηρούν.

----------


## Μαρία

Η Μαρια περαν του αθλητικου κομματιου σε κερδιζει και με το χαρακτηρα της!!Χαρηκα παρα πολυ που την γνωρισα απο κοντα.
Ειναι πολυ προσιτη"εξω καρδια" εχει απιστευτο χιουμορ και παταει γερα στα ποδια της!!!!
Οσο για την παρουσια της ειναι μια αθλητρια με πολλες δυνατοτητες και μελλον. :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Η Μαρια περαν του αθλητικου κομματιου σε κερδιζει και με το χαρακτηρα της!!Χαρηκα παρα πολυ που την γνωρισα απο κοντα.
> Ειναι πολυ προσιτη"εξω καρδια" εχει απιστευτο χιουμορ και παταει γερα στα ποδια της!!!!
> Οσο για την παρουσια της ειναι μια αθλητρια με πολλες δυνατοτητες και μελλον.


εγω απο το 2006 που την είχα δεί μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση το καλούπι της ότι είχε δυνατότητες πολλες και είδα με έκπληξη την διαφορα που έκανε αυτο το διάστημα , της εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια και πάντα επιτυχίες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το 25ο Πανελλήνιο συνέχισε με την *κατηγορία BIKINI
Άντρεα Κατσέλου*,*Αννυ Γιόκαλα* και *Γεωργία Τσάμη* ομόρφυναν την σκηνή και ενθουσίασαν το κοινο !

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## NASSER

Στην Ελλάδα όταν θα λέμε κατηγορία bikini το μυαλό μας θα πηγαίνει στην Αντρια Κατσέλου  :01. Smile:  Χαμόγελο, κορμοστασιά, φρεσκάδα, κίνηση και έμπειρο ποζάρισμα! Τα είχε όλα.  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko



----------


## Dreiko

*Oι αθλητές εμφανίζονται με αύξοντα αριθμό και όχι αγωνιστικό αριθμό συμμετοχής!*

----------


## Polyneikos

Νικητρια η "συνήθης ύποπτη" ,*Nαντια Κεραμιδάκη*, η οποία έχει κουμπώσει τοσο καλα την κατηγορία πανω στα δικά της μέτρα,που δύσκολα "παίζεται"  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Βαγγέλη ευχαριστούμε για την κατάταξη των αθλητών και αθλητριών! Είναι κάτι που χρειαζόταν να υπάρχει και να ενημερώσουμε πως είναι έγκυρη από την ομοσπονδία, καθώς στο διαδίκτυο είδα κι άλλες με λάθη.

Οσο για την κατηγορία fitness ο Κώστας τα είπε όλα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Για την 4αδα της κατηγορίας ξεχωρισαν οι αθλητες Τασος Μηνίδης,Γιώργος Παπαδάκης , Γιάννης Βασάλος και Αντωνης Βενιος

























*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Πριν την απονομή της κατηγορίας,η Ομοσπονδία IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ,μέσω του προέδρου,Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη και του δημάρχου της Στυλίδας ,Απόστολο Γλέντζο,απένειμαν τιμητική πλακετα στον Γιάννη Βασάλο με αφορμη την πολυετή προσφορά του στο άθλημα καθως την αγωνιστική του διαδρομή,33 ετών..

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νικητής στην ΒΒ-90 ο Τάσος Μηνίδης !!
*

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Tελικα η Αννυ 2η δεν βγηκε?Οχι 5η

Ο Μηνιδης εχει κοψει το δεξι δικεφαλο?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

2η στο Πανελλήνιο, 5η στο Μεσογειακό την επόμενη μέρα. Ήταν δύο διαφορετικοί αγώνες.

Αυτό για τον Μηνίδη δε το ξέρω, αλλά δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι. Θα μας πει κάποιος άλλος.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Αα επαιξε και στους 2 αγωνες,νομιζα μονο στον εναν. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Nικητής στην +90 ο Ανάργυρος Δουκίδης,του Ειρηνικού Παιάνα !!
*




(Εδώ κάτι συνέβη με την ψηφιακή και έχουν χαθει φωτογραφίες από την κατηγορία και την απονομή ,θα επανορθώσω με βίντεο από την κατηγορία ....)

----------


## Dreiko

Ο Τσιρνοβιτης,δυστυχως δεν επιασε τη φορμα που μας εχει συνηθισει,αν το ειχε κανει θα ειχε αλλο σασπενς η κατηγορια!
Ο,αξιος,νικητης Δουκιδης μου αρεσε πολυ! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Tον Δουκίδη τον θυμαμαι σε μια φωτογραφία με τον Βασαλο και ήταν αρκετα κιλα λιγότερα,φαίνεται ότι δουλεψε αυτά τα χρόνια.
Ωραία παρουσία,σε μια δυσκολη κατηγορία  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## chrisberg

> *Overall BodyBuilding*



Αυτό τι σημαίνει ένα λεπτό περιπτερά 
ή 
Ενα λεπτό φωτογράφε να ξεθαμπώσουμε και 'μεις λίγο? :01. Wink: 
 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Χα,χα,η επόμενη κατηγορία ειναι η + 100,το κανω για την αγωνία (και για να κοψουμε κανενα εισητήριο παραπανω) !! :02. Welcome:

----------


## chrisberg

> Χα,χα,η επόμενη κατηγορία ειναι η + 100,το κανω για την αγωνία (και για να κοψουμε κανενα εισητήριο παραπανω) !!


 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Νικητής της + 100 ο Γιάννης Μάγκος !!
*





Απονομή της κατηγορίας +100 από τον πρόεδρο *Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη* και τον  παλαιό πρωταθλητη της IFBB *Δημητρη Παπαδογεωργάκη*,χορηγό του Πανελληνίου και του Μεσογειακου Πρωταθληματος* (Γυμναστηρια YAVA) 

*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## NASSER

*Κατηγορία -80Kg

*Eίχαμε την καλή αναμέτρηση *Κουκούλη* και *Καραγιάννη* με νικητή τον Καραγιάννη. Για πολλούς το αποτέλεσμα θα μπορούσε να ήταν και αντίστροφο, αλλά οι κριτές είχαν τον τελευταίο λόγο. Ο Ιωαννίδης Κων/νος απείχε από την καλή του φόρμα και δεν μπορούσε να αναμετρηθεί στα ίσα με τους δυο πρώτους.


*Κατηγορία -90Kg* 

Είναι κάτι που περίμεναν όλοι να δουν, εστιάζοντας την προσοχή τους σε *Μηνίδη* και *Παπαδάκη*. Και οι δυο ήταν σε άψογη φόρμα αλλά οι κριτές έδωσαν βάση στα συμμετρία του σώματος και κατα κύριο λόγο στα πόδια να συνοδεύουν τον άνω κορμό. 
Δυστυχώς ο Παπαδάκης όσο και καλός αν είναι, έχει ένα μειονέκτημα στα πόδια τόσο σε σχήμα όσο και σε όγκο. 
Στη τέταρτη θέση είχαμε τον* Βασάλο* που την άλλη μέρα στο Μεσογειακό έδειχνε τελείως διαφορετικός κάτι που σημαίνει πως ίσως κάτι δεν του πήγε καλά και δεν ήταν στη μέγιστη φόρμα του για αυτήν την περίοδο. 
Στη τρίτη θέση είχαμε ένα νέο ταλέντο τον *Αντώνη Βένιο* που ελπίζω θα τον δούμε να συνεχίζει να βελτιώνεται στο μέλλον, όπως και τους υπόλοιπους νέους αθλητές την κατηγορίας.

*Κατηγορία -100kg 

* Είχαμε τρεις συμμετοχές, τα μάτια όλων στράφηκαν στον Πασχάλη Τσιορνοβίτη που έχουμε συνηθίσει σε καλύτερη φόρμα και έμεινε στην δεύτερη θέση. 
Ο *Ανάργυρος Δουκίδης* πιστεύω πως είναι ένας ελπιδοφόρος νέος αθλητής και άξια πήρε την πρώτη θέση.

*Κατηγορία +100Kg

*Τα αποτελέσματα ήταν δεδομένα με μια απλή ματιά: Πιο ολοκληρωμένος ο *Γιάννης Μάγκος* σε όλα τα σημεία.
 Ο *Στέλιος Κουτρης* παρόλο που ήταν ο μεγαλύτερος στον άνω κορμό, του λείπει η συμμετρία σε σχέση με τα πόδια και αυτο χτυπούσε άσχημα στα μάτια των κριτών. Ίσως ο πιο βασικός λόγος να μείνει στην τρίτη θέση, καθώς έδειχνε άδειος και ταλαιπωρημένος.

----------


## chrisberg

> O ψηφιακός εξοπλισμός της ομάδας του bodybuilding.gr είναι απο τους καλύτερους ώστε να έχουμε την κάλυψη των διοργανώσεων και την αντικειμενική προβολή των αθλητών σε όποιες συνθήκες και αν αγωνίζονται. Γιαυτό αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια στον Παναγιώτη Βίτσα που είναι ο δημιουργός του site και συνεχώς επενδύει με αγάπη σαυτό χωρίς κανένα οικονομικό όφελος.


Λένε οτι τα εργαλεία κάνουν το ΜΑΣΤΟΡΑ...
Στην περιπτωση του δικού σας team 
Τα σωστά ΜΑΣΤΟΡΙΑ τα κάνουν όλα σωστά!!!

----------


## chrisberg

> 


Αν και ήμουν εκεί δε μπόρεσα να δω την κατηγορία στη σκηνή...
Για ρείξτε μια ματιά στο Νο77 και πείτε μου τι θέση θα μπορούσε να είχε πάρει?

----------


## NASSER

> Αν και ήμουν εκεί δε μπόρεσα να δω την κατηγορία στη σκηνή...
> Για ρείξτε μια ματιά στο Νο77 και πείτε μου τι θέση θα μπορούσε να είχε πάρει?


To No.77 Είναι ο Βένιος Αντώνης που πήρε την τρίτη θέση. Σε πολύ καλή φόρμα και εντυπωσιακός αθλητής είναι το Νο.76 ο Καραπαυλίδης Χαρ. που πήρε την πέμπτη θέση. Ωραίοι και οι δυο αθλητές και σε καλή φόρμα αλλά είναι ψηλά παιδιά και δεν είχαν την μάζα των δυο πρώτων. Δυστυχώς ενώ λέχτηκα πως η νέα βαφή θα δίνει μια ομοιομορφία στους αθλητές μεταξύ τους, δυστυχώς ανάλογα με τη χρίση της είχαμε διαφορετικές αποχρώσεις και δεν μας επιτρέπει να έχουμε αντικειμενική εικόνα μέσο φώτο.
Ο φωτισμός περισσότερο τους θεατές επηρέαζε παρά τους κριτές που ήταν πολύ κοντά στη σκηνή.

----------


## Polyneikos

Λίγα λόγια για την τριάδα αυτης της κατηγορίας,θα συμφωνήσω με τον Νασσερ:
O *Aντωνης Βένιος*,αθλητής από τα Καμίνια στον Πειραιά,γυμναζεται στο Body Art του φίλου και αθλητή Θεμη Τακτικού,ο οποίος τον προετοιμάζει.
Φυλαξε την πιο καλη του εμφάνιση για το Πανελληνιο της Στυλίδας .Καλός αθλητής,εξελίξιμος και δουλεμένος συνολικά!
Πιστεύω ότι λόγω μάζας και δουλειάς ετών  των Μηνίδη και Παπαδακη, η 3η θεση σε αυτον τον αγώνα,πίσω από αυτους τους αθλητες,ήταν για εκείνος πρωτιά! Περιμενα να τον δω και στο Μεσογειακό,την επόμενη μερα .

Ο *Γιώργος Παπαδάκης*, αδικησε τον ευατό του και αδικήθηκε λόγω της βαφής ,η οποία ήταν πολυ σκουρα , με αποτέλεσμα να μην φαίνεται σχεδον καθολου το σωμα του,για εμάς τουλαχιστον που ήμασταν 3-4 μέτρα από τους κριτές.Οι κρίτές πιθανόν να είχαν καλυτερη εικόνα.
Περιμενουμε την επόμενη του εμφάνιση !

Ο* Τασος Μηνίδης,* πρωταθλητής με μεγάλη εμπειρία, εχει μάθει τοσο καλά το σώμα του που δεν κανει λάθη,προσωπική μου αποψη.
Τιμαει τις διακρίσεις του και τα κύπελλα του με καθε συμμετοχή του,στο πρόσωπο του ήταν έκδηλη η στέρηση από την δίαιτα και ήταν φανερο ποσο είχε προσπαθήσει για αυτον τον αγώνα.Από εμάς ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στο Τάσο ! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Benios Antwnhs

Γεια σας και απο μενα ειμαι ο Βενιός Αντώνης και οχι Βένιος οπως εχω δει επανελημενα να γραφετε και να προφερεται... καλο θα ηταν να το μαθουμε σωστα γιατι εχω σκοπο να εμφανιζομαι για πολλα χρονια ακομα στα πρωταθληματα και δεν ειναι ωραιο να ακους λαθος το ονομα σου.... Ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα λογια που υποθηκαν προς το προσωπο μου. Οντως ο αγωνας αυτος ηταν ο στοχος μου για αυτο εδωσα και το 100% μου. Θα συνεχισω να προπονουμε σκληρα για να βελτιωνωμαι χρονο με τον χρονο.... Ομως να πω και κατι που ειδα και με πειραξε καποιος ρωτησε για το τι θεση πειρα ή τι θεση αξιζα να παρω δεν θυμαμαι ακριβος και δωθηκε μια απαντιση του τυπου ενταξει μωρε καλος ηταν τριτος βγηκε αλλα και το 75 που βγηκε πεμπτο ηταν πολυ καλο.... Συγνωμη αλλα αυτο ειναι ασχημο!!!! δεν τηα πω κατι αλλο ουτε και θελω να συνεχιστει το θεμα απλα το ανεφερα γιατι ειναι υποτιμιτικο για τον οποιοδηποτε και υποβαθμιζει την προσπαθια που εκανε για να φτασει ως εκει που εφτασε....!!! Ευχαριστς και παλι!!!

----------


## NASSER

> Γεια σας και απο μενα ειμαι ο Βενιός Αντώνης και οχι Βένιος οπως εχω δει επανελημενα να γραφετε και να προφερεται... καλο θα ηταν να το μαθουμε σωστα γιατι εχω σκοπο να εμφανιζομαι για πολλα χρονια ακομα στα πρωταθληματα και δεν ειναι ωραιο να ακους λαθος το ονομα σου.... Ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα λογια που υποθηκαν προς το προσωπο μου. Οντως ο αγωνας αυτος ηταν ο στοχος μου για αυτο εδωσα και το 100% μου. Θα συνεχισω να προπονουμε σκληρα για να βελτιωνωμαι χρονο με τον χρονο.... Ομως να πω και κατι που ειδα και με πειραξε καποιος ρωτησε για το τι θεση πειρα ή τι θεση αξιζα να παρω δεν θυμαμαι ακριβος και δωθηκε μια απαντιση του τυπου ενταξει μωρε καλος ηταν τριτος βγηκε αλλα και το 75 που βγηκε πεμπτο ηταν πολυ καλο.... Συγνωμη αλλα αυτο ειναι ασχημο!!!! δεν τηα πω κατι αλλο ουτε και θελω να συνεχιστει το θεμα απλα το ανεφερα γιατι ειναι υποτιμιτικο για τον οποιοδηποτε και υποβαθμιζει την προσπαθια που εκανε για να φτασει ως εκει που εφτασε....!!! Ευχαριστς και παλι!!!


Αντώνη καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ :02. Welcome: 
Καλό είναι όπως πολύ σωστά ζήτησες να γράφεται και να προφέρεται το όνομα σου σωστά, να διαβάζεις και σωστά τα γραφόμενα. Και επειδή αυτό που αναφέρεις το έγραψα εγώ δεν πιστεύω πως βγαίνει νόημα πως δεν άξιζες τη θέση σου ή πως υποτιμήθηκες χαρακτηρίζοντας και άλλον αθλητή καλό. Σε γενικές γραμμές αυτό που αναφέρθηκε είναι πως η κατηγορία είχε καλό συναγωνισμό και ο καθένα θα μπορούσε να σας κρίνει διαφορετικά. Εν τέλη όλοι πρέπει να σέβονται την κρίση της κριτικής επιτροπής που έβγαλε το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## crow

> Γεια σας και απο μενα ειμαι ο Βενιός Αντώνης και οχι Βένιος οπως εχω δει επανελημενα να γραφετε και να προφερεται... καλο θα ηταν να το μαθουμε σωστα γιατι εχω σκοπο να εμφανιζομαι για πολλα χρονια ακομα στα πρωταθληματα και δεν ειναι ωραιο να ακους λαθος το ονομα σου.... Ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα λογια που υποθηκαν προς το προσωπο μου. Οντως ο αγωνας αυτος ηταν ο στοχος μου για αυτο εδωσα και το 100% μου. Θα συνεχισω να προπονουμε σκληρα για να βελτιωνωμαι χρονο με τον χρονο.... Ομως να πω και κατι που ειδα και με πειραξε καποιος ρωτησε για το τι θεση πειρα ή τι θεση αξιζα να παρω δεν θυμαμαι ακριβος και δωθηκε μια απαντιση του τυπου ενταξει μωρε καλος ηταν τριτος βγηκε αλλα και το 75 που βγηκε πεμπτο ηταν πολυ καλο.... Συγνωμη αλλα αυτο ειναι ασχημο!!!! δεν τηα πω κατι αλλο ουτε και θελω να συνεχιστει το θεμα απλα το ανεφερα γιατι ειναι υποτιμιτικο για τον οποιοδηποτε και υποβαθμιζει την προσπαθια που εκανε για να φτασει ως εκει που εφτασε....!!! Ευχαριστς και παλι!!!


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## crow

Μπραβο σε ολα τα παιδια που συμμετειχαν στο πανελληνιο πρωταθλημα!!!!
 Επειδη ως γνωστο ειναι η ομοσπονδια που υποστηριζω, χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερος να βλεπω καθε χρονο να περνουν μερος ολο ενα κ περισσοτεροι αθλητες και το επιπεδο να αναβαινει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Αν κ οι συνθηκες ητανε λιγο περιεργες......περα απο τα κουνουπια κ την αφορητη ζεστη δεν μπορω να πω οτι με πειραξε κατι αλλο, αν κ στεναχωρεθηκα που η Τερεζα δεν επαιξε τελικα,τη θεωρω πολυ μεγαλο ταλεντο κ εχει γινει κ η αγαπημενη μου αθλητρια!!!!!

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Γεια σας και απο μενα ειμαι ο Βενιός Αντώνης και οχι Βένιος οπως εχω δει επανελημενα να γραφετε και να προφερεται... καλο θα ηταν να το μαθουμε σωστα γιατι εχω σκοπο να εμφανιζομαι για πολλα χρονια ακομα στα πρωταθληματα και δεν ειναι ωραιο να ακους λαθος το ονομα σου.... Ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα λογια που υποθηκαν προς το προσωπο μου. Οντως ο αγωνας αυτος ηταν ο στοχος μου για αυτο εδωσα και το 100% μου. Θα συνεχισω να προπονουμε σκληρα για να βελτιωνωμαι χρονο με τον χρονο.... Ομως να πω και κατι που ειδα και με πειραξε καποιος ρωτησε για το τι θεση πειρα ή τι θεση αξιζα να παρω δεν θυμαμαι ακριβος και δωθηκε μια απαντιση του τυπου ενταξει μωρε καλος ηταν τριτος βγηκε αλλα και το 75 που βγηκε πεμπτο ηταν πολυ καλο.... Συγνωμη αλλα αυτο ειναι ασχημο!!!! δεν τηα πω κατι αλλο ουτε και θελω να συνεχιστει το θεμα απλα το ανεφερα γιατι ειναι υποτιμιτικο για τον οποιοδηποτε και υποβαθμιζει την προσπαθια που εκανε για να φτασει ως εκει που εφτασε....!!! Ευχαριστς και παλι!!!


Ευχαριστεις για τα καλα λογια αλλα δε σαρεσει η κριτικη που κανουμε και οτι ισως μας αρεσε καποιος αλλος περισσοτερο απο εσενα....οσο αφορα τη προσπαθεια δε νομιζω απο ολους αυτους να εκανες μονο εσυ,ολοι εκαναν και επισης ασχημο ειναι αυτο που κανεις εσυ οχι αυτο που γραψανε καποιοι.

Ειμαστε διαφορετικοι ανθρωποι με διαφορετικες γνωμες,εγω ηθελα αλλη 3αδα απλα δε το εγραψα αλλα αμα ηξερα οτι θα μας γινοντε παρατηρησεις επειδη λεμε τη γνωμη μας θα το εγραφα μονο και μονο για να σπαστουν αρκετοι.

Εδω για το Κεφαλιανο εχουν γραφτει τοσα στα ελληνικα φορουμς και μπηκες εσυ να μας κανεις υποδειξεις επειδη καποιος εγραψε οτι το 75 ειναι πολυ καλο,ενω ξερεις πως απο την στιγμη που αγωνιστηκες ο καθενας μπορει να πει οτι θελει και να το ονομασει "αποψη μου".

Σε αυτο το αθλημα πρεπει να αντεχεις τη κριτικη.
Δε στα χωνω απλα μιλαω παντα ειλικρινα και επειδη μου φαινεται λαθος αυτο που ειπες.

----------


## NASSER

Καταρχήν θα συμφωνήσω με τα όλα τα καλοπροαίρετα σχόλια της Νάντιας, και εμείς σαν φόρουμ καλύψαμε τον αγώνα και προσπαθούμε να επιβραβεύσουμε όλους τους αθλητές για την προσπάθεια τους. Ίσως ο Αντώνης επειδή πρώτη φορά συμμετάσχει στο φόρουμ μας να μην αντιλαμβάνεται το πως λειτουργούμε και να θίχτηκε λανθασμένα.
Madd_Chadd έχεις δίκιο για όσα λες αλλά από την άλλη χαίρομαι που ο Αντώνης μπήκε στη διαδικασία να είναι ειλικρινής και να μπει να πει αυτό που τον πείραξε και να το συζητήσουμε. Το ίδιο θα ήταν καλό να κάνουν όλοι αλλά πάντα στα πλαίσια της λογικής. Όλοι ξέρουμε πως όλοι οι αθλητές στην Ελλάδα με δυσκολίες κάνουν την προετοιμασία τους και η αρνητική κριτική στο πρόσωπο τους θα ενοχλήσει.
Για μένα στο ψηλότερο επίπεδο είναι αυτοί που θα παραδεχτούν πως δεν ήταν όπως θα ήθελαν ή πως έκαναν λάθος και θα συνεχίσουν για να βελτιωθούν από τη στιγμή που βλέπουν το άθλημα μέρος της ζωής τους. Θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν όλοι? Τοτε σίγουρα το επίπεδο του αθλήματος από όλες τις πτυχές θα είναι ψηλότερο  :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το ββ σαν υποκειμενικό άθλημα επειδη κρίνετε με το ματι είναι λογικό να υπάρχουν διαφορετικές απόψεις και προτιμήσεις άλλωστε δεν το έγραψα τωρα αλλα και πιο πάνω και σε διάφορα τόπικ , ότι μπορεί να μην βγεί κάποιος 3αδα αλλα να έχει καλουπάρα ωραία εμφάνηση να είναι ταλέντο και να ενθουσιάσει περισσότερο το κοινό απο τον πρώτο , γι αυτο είπα ειδικα στις κοπέλες μπορεί σε αγώνες υψηλού επιπέδου οι εκτός 3αδας να αρέσουν περισσότερο , αλλα οι κριτες δεν κρίνουν με τα κρητήρια που κρίνει ο θεατής και οι φίλοι των αθλητών , όπως είπα και γω όποτε κατέβαινα οι κολητοί για πρώτο με είχαν 

οι αθλητες ανεβαίνουν για να κριθούν απο κριτες και κατ επέκταση απο το κοινό οπότε θα πρέπει να δέχονται και τα σχόλια καλα ή κακά , εκτός αν είναι υβριστικά και προσβλητικά , εκεί αν πέσει κάτι τέτοιο στην αντίληψή μας στο φόρουμ θα υπάρξουν συστάσεις , αλλα όχι και να μην λέει κάποιος με επιχειρήματα την γνώμη του 

και ούτε επειδη κάποιος κατεβαίνει σε αγώνες θεωρείτε φίρμα , φίρμα γίνετε κάποιος αν κερδίσει με την στάση του το κοινό και έχουν να πούν κάτι καλό γι αυτόν , το ότι προσπαθεί και κουράζετε δεν λέει τίποτε όλοι το κάνουν και κοπιάζουν και κανείς δεν το κάνει με το ζόρι ,δεν τον πιάσαν και τον είπαν κατέβα σε αγώνες ,   άλλοι κουράζονται γυμνάζονται μια ζωή και σκληρά χωρίς να είναι αγωνιστικοί , επειδη δεν πέφτουν πάνω τους τα φωτα δεν σημαίνει έχουν μικρότερη αξία .

όπως άξιος μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και κάποιος που έχει πετύχει σε κάποιο τομεα στην ζωή του αλλα επειδή δεν τυγχάνει προβολής δεν φαίνετε η αξία του και άλλος δεν κάνει τίποτε άλλο απο το να έχει αυτοσκοπό τούς αγώνες χωρίς να είναι επαγγελματιας , σιγα τα αυγα , εδω επαγγελματίες και πραγματικα ψηλά στο βάθρο άνθρωποι έχουν τις δουλειές τους τις οικογένειές τους και κάνουν και πρωταθλητισμό με επιτυχία 

απλα τα λέω να ξεκαθαρίζουμε κάποια πράματα ειδικα για τα νεα παιδια και να είναι προσγειωμένοι , γιατι σε πολλες περιπτώσεις  καμία σχέση δεν αναφέρομαι σε αυτο τον αγώνα , ακούμε εκτός τούς πρώτους όλοι δυσαρεστημένοι να είναι

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> To No.77 Είναι ο Βένιος Αντώνης που πήρε την τρίτη θέση. Σε πολύ καλή φόρμα και εντυπωσιακός αθλητής είναι το Νο.76 ο Καραπαυλίδης Χαρ. που πήρε την πέμπτη θέση. Ωραίοι και οι δυο αθλητές και σε καλή φόρμα αλλά είναι ψηλά παιδιά και δεν είχαν την μάζα των δυο πρώτων.


Δεν νομιζω οτι θα μπορουσε να τοποθετηθει πιο ευστοχα σε αυτο το ποστ ο NASSER.  
Oυτε υποτιμησε το Νο 77 ,ουτε ειπε οτι αδικα πηρε την 3η θεση.

Αν μου ζηταγανε να κανω εγω μια κριτικη για τους 2 αθλητες .θα ελεγα οτι ο Βενιος δικαια βγηκε 3ος γιατι ηταν πιο σκληρος ,γραμωμενος ,κ συμπαγης απο το 77.
Ο Καραπαυλιδης ομως ηταν ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΚΟΣ ,αυτο απλως ανεφερε ο NASSER.

To Νο 77 το ειχα προσεξει κ ειχα πει μεσα μου {αυτο το παιδι εχει πολυ καλα γενετικα ,ποσο καλος θα μπορουσε να γινει αμα συνεχιζε :01. Wink:   ,και οποιος θελει το πιστευει!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Nικητής ο Χρηστος Δαμος !

*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Madd_Chadd

> Madd_Chadd έχεις δίκιο για όσα λες αλλά από την άλλη χαίρομαι που ο Αντώνης μπήκε στη διαδικασία να είναι ειλικρινής και να μπει να πει αυτό που τον πείραξε και να το συζητήσουμε. Το ίδιο θα ήταν καλό να κάνουν όλοι αλλά πάντα στα πλαίσια της λογικής. Όλοι ξέρουμε πως όλοι οι αθλητές στην Ελλάδα με δυσκολίες κάνουν την προετοιμασία τους και η αρνητική κριτική στο πρόσωπο τους θα ενοχλήσει.
> Για μένα στο ψηλότερο επίπεδο είναι αυτοί που θα παραδεχτούν πως δεν ήταν όπως θα ήθελαν ή πως έκαναν λάθος και θα συνεχίσουν για να βελτιωθούν από τη στιγμή που βλέπουν το άθλημα μέρος της ζωής τους. Θα μπορούσαν να το κάνουν όλοι? Τοτε σίγουρα το επίπεδο του αθλήματος από όλες τις πτυχές θα είναι ψηλότερο


Συμφωνω σε ολα τα παραπανω Νασσερ,μακαρι να το κανουν ολοι και να βλεπουμε καθε χρονο ολο και καλυτερα αποτελεσματα. :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η μεγάλη στιγμη του αγώνα:

ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΤΙΤΛΟΣ 25ου ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ






























*

----------


## NASSER

Νικητής στη κατηγορία master ο* Δάμος Χρ.* που συμμετέχει αγωνιστικά πολλά χρόνια και φέτος πιστεύω είχε την καλύτερη φόρμα του. Περίμενα να τον δω και στο μεσογειακό. Ο *Τσίτσικας* *Κωνσταντίνος* στη δεύτερη θέση είναι αθλητής που εντυπωσίασε όλη τη σεζόν καθώς τον είχαμε δει επανειλημμένα. Ο* Βασιλείου Κωνσταντίνος* είναι για μένα ο αθλητής της master που όταν πιάνε φόρμα δύσκολα συναγωνίζεται, καθώς έχει ωραίες μάζες, πολύ καλή συμμετρία και κρύβει χρόνια  :01. Wink: 
*Παπαγεωργίου Νίκος*: ένα όνομα που από πίσω έχει πολλές επιτυχίες από τη δεκαετία του 90' ενώ οι περισσότεροι που τώρα τον γνωρίζουν έχουν συνδυάσει το όνομα του με κύρος στην ΕΟΣΔ καθώς έχει βοηθήσει αρκετά το άθλημα μας. Η τέταρτη θέση για μένα δεν λέει τίποτα καθώς επανήλθε αγωνιστικά μετά από αποχή 7 χρόνων με αξιοπρεπέστατη εμφάνιση και αυτό από μόνο του ήταν επιτυχία.

----------


## NASSER

Το *overall στη classic bodybuilding* κατηγορία του πανελληνίου έπειτα και από το μεσογειακό πρωτάθλημα της επομένης μέρας, δηλώνει πως ήταν διεθνούς επιπέδου.

Το *overall των bodybuilding κατηγοριών* από τις φώτο διακρίνουμε πως είχε ένα αξιόλογο επίπεδο, με διαφορετικούς αθλητές να έχει ο καθένας τα δικά του δυνατά σημεία! Προσωπικά μου άρεσαν όλοι, αλλά εν τέλη ένας κερδίζει  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## NASSER

Γενικός νικητής ο Γιάννης Μάγκος! Ο Γιάννης σημείωσε άλλη μια επιτυχία από τις συμμετοχές του και ευχόμαστε να έχει καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## Polyneikos

Παρακολουθείστε το βιντεο του Γενικου ,σε υψηλή ανάλυση,1080p. (Πλήρης Οθόνη)

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Το Ελληνικο overall αποτελειται απο αθλητες διεθνους επιπεδου.Εκτος απο τα φοβερα τους σωματα,μου αρεσε και η συντροφικοτητα που εδειξαν και τα εγκαρδια χαμογελα που ειχαν.Τους ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια .

----------


## argyrakis

Είδα το βίντεο πολύ καλό παιδιά μπράβο σας πολύ καλή δουλεία, ήμουν και εκεί και τον είδα ζωντανά των αγώνα ήταν δύσκολο να βγει το αποτέλεσμα και στο γενικό αλλά και στην -90 τα αποτελέσματα στέκονταν και έτσι και αλλιώς χωρίς να θέλω να ρίξω κάποιους αθλητές αυτό  που θέλω να πω είναι πως ήταν πολύ καλοί όλοι οι αθλητές και ήταν πολύ κοντά μεταξύ τους

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

> *Eδώ υπήρξε μια συμμετοχή ...*



 Αυτος ο αθλητης εχει σπουδαια γεννετικα προσοντα ,φαινεται να εκτελει πολυ σωστα τις ασκησεις,και το ιδιο ισχυει και για την εκτελαση στις ποζες που βλεπω.Εκτιμω, οτι αν συνεχισει ετσι,θα ακουσουμε πολλα για αυτον.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Σας βλεπω ολους μαζι και ζηλευω.Με τους Μεσογειακους με συνδεουν ιδιαιτερες αναμνησεις,αλλα πιο πολυ ηθελα να ελθω για τη παρεα.Καλα να ειμαστε και θα βρεθει και αλλη ευκαιρια.





>

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Σας βλεπω ολους μαζι και ζηλευω.Με τους Μεσογειακους με συνδεουν ιδιαιτερες αναμνησεις,αλλα πιο πολυ ηθελα να ελθω για τη παρεα.Καλα να ειμαστε και θα βρεθει και αλλη ευκαιρια.


Γιαννη μακαρι να ησουν παρεα ,αλλα δεν πειραζει καλα να ειμαστε οπως λες κ θα ξαναβρεθει κ' αλλη ευκαιρια :01. Wink:

----------


## marvin

Πολυ καλος ο  Γιάννης Μαγκος  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: ...αλλα τι μηριαια δικεφαλα ειναι αυτα  :02. Shock: Πολα μπραβο του,απο τα πολυ ''ωραια κορμια''!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Πολλα μπραβο και σε ολους τους αθλητες και τις αθλητριες πολυ καλο επιπεδο!!Ζηλευω που δεν τους ειδα απο κοντα,ομως η καλυψη των αγωνων απο την ομαδα του φορουμ οπως παντα αψογη!!! :03. Thumb up: Ευχαριστουμε για αλλη μια φορα!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Mερικες φωτογραφίες Backstage


*Στο τελος του αγώνα,ο Γιάννης Βασάλος εκανε μια απονομή στους Ιορδανη και Πενυ Λεβεντελη,για την πολυετή προσφορά τους στο άθλημα 



Γιαννης Βασάλος,με τα παιδιά του Κωνσταντίνο και Μαριάννα,μαζί με τους Ιορδανη & Πενυ Λεβεντελη



2 μεγάλα κεφάλαια του Ελληνικου Bodybuilding,Σπυρος Μπουρναζος και Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας




Σπυρος Μπουρναζος- Σταυρος Τριουλίδης 





 Με τον Γενικο Νικητή ,Γιάννη Μάγκο !


*

----------


## NASSER

> Σας βλεπω ολους μαζι και ζηλευω.Με τους Μεσογειακους με συνδεουν ιδιαιτερες αναμνησεις,αλλα πιο πολυ ηθελα να ελθω για τη παρεα.Καλα να ειμαστε και θα βρεθει και αλλη ευκαιρια.


Καλά να είμαστε Γιάννη και θα έχουμε πολλές ευκαιρίες να τα ξαναζήσουμε τέτοιες στιγμές. :03. Thumb up: 

Η κάλυψη του αγώνα από το φόρουμ πρέπει να ήταν από τις καλύτερες, καθώς πήγαμε οργανωμένα για το διήμερο με αυτό το σκοπό για τους αναγνώστες το bodybuilding που δεν θα παρευρίσκονταν στη Στυλίδα αλλά και για ένα ιστορικό γεγονός του αθλήματος που δεν γίνεται συχνά. Μπήκαν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες φωτο για να έχει ο αναγνώστης αντικειμενική εικόνα καθώς σε κάθε στιγμιότυπο δεν είναι όλοι στη καλύτερη προβολή και έπειτα όλοι θα θέλουν να λάβουν διαδικτυακά κάποιες φώτο.
Θα ακολουθήσουν και κάποια βιντεάκια.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στον αγώνα συμμετείχε ως guest poser και η Έλενα Καββά !

----------

